# Lizenez Key aus Softcontainer auf Codesys Key übertragen?



## Cornel61 (4 Mai 2020)

*Lizenz Key aus Softcontainer auf Codesys Key übertragen?*

Hallo liebe SPS-Gemeinde.
Da ich auf der Seite von Codesys leider keine nachvollziehbare Antwort gefunden habe, wende ich mich mit meiner Frage an die Gemeinschaft hier im Forum.
Als Soft-SPS verwende ich einen Raspberry Pi 3+ mit der entsprechenden Runtime und einem Lizenz Key. Es funktionierte soweit alles zufriedenstellend. Nach einem Update wollte leider die SD-Card nicht mehr den Pi zum Leben erwecken, deshalb setzte ich das System neu auf. Dadurch hatte ich wieder nur die "2 Stunden-Version" auf dem Gerät. Nach langem Suchen und Versuchen ist es mir gelungen, den Lizenz-Key wieder zu aktivieren und die Runtime zu "entsperren".
Da der Key an die Hardware gebunden ist, also im Falle des Versagens des RPI, ist die Lizenz futsch. Deshalb entschloss ich mich zum Kauf einen Codesys Keys (früher Dongel), um darauf die Lizenz zu übertragen. Leider finde ich dafür keine Anleitung, die auch eindeutig beschreibt, wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Ein BackUp vom Lizenz Key und von der *.tar habe ich gemacht, konnte ich auch wieder einspielen. Nur bekomme ich das nicht auf den Dongel.
Kann mir jemand mit einer Beschreibung und Bildern behilflich sein? Das wäre super.


----------



## HausSPSler (5 Mai 2020)

Hallo,
das mit dem tar file ist inzwischen überholt und nur noch aus kompatibilitätsgründen drin.
am besten mal hier lesen in den FAQ's:
https://faq.codesys.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=1310825

Bei Lizenzfragen / Probleme damit -> CODESYS Store meine Frage-> Bug Report.
Grüße


----------



## Cornel61 (5 Mai 2020)

Hallo HausSPSler,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Mit Hilfe der Anleitung (wie der obige Link) hatte ich die Lizenz auf dem Pi wieder hergestellt. 
Wie bereits geschrieben, geht es mir um die Vorgehensweise, wie ich den Lizenz Key auf den Codesys Key übertragen kann, damit er bei Ausfall des Pi 
nicht ungültig wird. 
In dem Video (https://de.codesys.com/das-system/lizenzierung.html) wird auch nur erklärt, wie der Key in den Softcontainer eingefügt wird und am Rande erwähnt,
dass man zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt die Lizenz nachträglich auf einen Dongel (welchen es als solchen nicht mehr gibt) übertragen kann.


----------



## wollvieh (6 Mai 2020)

Nach meinem Verständnis wird das nicht gehen. Beim Online Lizensieren entweder Softlizenz wählen oder Dongle. Sonst wäre es ja für Manipulation anfällig.


----------



## Headhunter4ever (10 Mai 2020)

Hallo, alleine geht das nicht. Den Support anschreiben, die senden dir einen Key zu Deinstallation. Sobald das geschehen ist, den Support anschreiben. Dann bekommst du einen neuen Key. Den dann auf den Codesys Key bringen fertig. Habe ich schon hinter mir


----------



## Cornel61 (10 Mai 2020)

Hallo Headhunter,
danke für die Antwort. Genau so bin ich vor gegangen. Es hat wunderbar geklappt, allerdings musste ich etwas probieren, denn es wurde nicht beschrieben, wo der Codesys Key angesteckt werden muss. Am Pi ODER am PC geht wohl bei der Installation der Lizent. Am Pi muss er stecken, wenn man Daten hoch laden möchte. Was ich bisher nicht heraus finden konnte: muss der ständig angesteckt bleiben? Würde ja keinen Sinn machen, wenn da 2000 Lizenzen drauf passen sollen.


----------



## wollvieh (10 Mai 2020)

Steck den Stick nochmal ab, und schau, was nach 2h passiert. ;-)


----------



## Headhunter4ever (11 Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen 
der Stick gehört in einen USB Slot des Raspi. Habe es zwar nicht getestet, aber ohne, sollte sich die Runtime nach 2 h verabschieden. Das dort soviel Lizenzen drauf passen, hat damit zu tun, das du dir im Store verschiedenste weitere Produkte kaufen kannst, welche dann auch Lizenziert werden müssten.  Schau mal drauf auf den Codesys Key...ein paar Lizenzen sind so schon drauf. 

--> ungetestetes Halbwissen ;-)


----------



## HausSPSler (11 Mai 2020)

..so generell ist es so:
Wenn eine Lizenz/Produkt im Namen das SL - "Single License" dann ist das ein Produkt welches auf der SPS Seite aktiviert sein muss.
Sprich auch der Dongle/USB Key muss dann am Raspberry PI bzw an der SPS stecken damit das funktioniert.
Alle Produkte ohne SL - da muss der Dongle/USB Key an den CODESYS PC gesteckt werden für die Lizenz abfrage.
Hoffe das erklärt das Ganze.


----------

